# Solved: PU/PD/+/- : Modify??/??



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

Is a real person suppose to beable to figure out what that means!!!!!!!!1?????????Award bios thingy!...

tried to install a slave hd in os95...got all messed up...computer screen blank...continual short beeps!

now have it somewhat back to normal, but setup says PNP is disabled...need to do PU/PD/+/- : Modify !!!,,,what is PU/PD/+/- 

did a google and found no help...

Thanks!!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Page Up key Page Down key + key and - key usually Page Up and + do one thing and Page Down and - do another. Either that or Page Up and Page Down will change the slection then + and - will modify that field.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh!!,,,okay...will give those combinations a try...thanks!!

Now, "auto detect" finds my drives...but, in the setup options "PNP os" is disabled...should i try to inable it in the setup?...or, does os95 have an on/off somewhere that may have changed?...thanks


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

If you are running windows 95 leave it off. Its before Plug and play.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

lurker. Thank You!!,,one more thing i won't have to mess with!

thanks alot!!


----------

